
On Max Perkins, One of America's Greatest Editors - samclemens
http://lithub.com/on-max-perkins-one-of-americas-greatest-editors/
======
Finnucane
I read Berg's biography back when I was a noob editor, and I recall it being a
good read. It is not an exaggeration to say that several generations of
editors were influenced by him (an example that would be almost impossible to
emulate today). The 'new' authors mentioned--Paton (Cry the Beloved Country)
and Jones (From Here to Eternity)--ended up being the last books he edited
(spoilers: he dies at the end).

